# About to give up being a CPC



## JustSharlie (Aug 2, 2010)

When I went into this last year I really thought alright this will be great Ill get an education and it should be easy to find work.WRONG...I love that AAPC has an xternship program HOWEVER only one freakin place in my state has any knowledge of it and its NO where close to where I reside.I love the school I attended and my teachers were very knowledgable and well known in the business however the school didnt offer any employment help post graduation and I knew that going in and wouldnt change my education for anything. It seems really the only way into this line of works is by connection..knowing someone on the inside and if ya dont well your out of luck! We need AAPC either to hire ppl to make business known of the Xternship program or we need the seasonded vetrans to pass this info onto their employers and start giving some of us new to this line of work a chance. I passed my CPC in april and yet to find anything..Sorry just had to vent and if your reading this thinking of this line of work research very well so you dont get frustrated, depressed and disappointed as I am at this point!


----------



## LindaEV (Aug 2, 2010)

Its frustrating, I get that. Can I offer some advice? Don't focus only on "CPC" jobs. Many of us started off doing something else. Get your foot in the door and prove a valuable employee...then work yourself up that ladder. The experience you gain doing other jobs around a medical office will help you in the end.

I worked as a medical assistant, front office receptionist, billing secretary, billing manager...all before I even got certified. Once I actually started looking for a job as a "coder", my interviewers loved that I had that knowledge. And now, in a position where I audit and educate, it helps when I tell people "I've been there".

Don't give up!!


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Aug 2, 2010)

I have to agree with the previous respondent.  I started in medical billing and did that for many years before getting my certification - and now I do both!  My current position is billing and coding.  I would say most people in the "coding" business started doing something else and then getting the education in coding. 

Good luck!


----------



## jkirasich (Aug 2, 2010)

The job market has been rough out there, even for people with experience.  I have been working in medical billing for over 2 1/2 years, and I got my CPC in May.  Even though I have gotten my 'foot in the door', employers still want coding specific experience.  My resume states that I have experience resolving denied claims and correcting coding issues...so I do have related experience...but because I do not have the actual- entering the charges- experience, I am getting turned down.  Don't give up though!  I am still hopefull that SOMEONE will give me a chance!  I have just been applying for every coding job I come across, whether or not I believe I am actually qualified for the position or not. Chances are, someone will call back!


----------



## Sueedwards (Aug 2, 2010)

I have to agree with the other girls... look for anything in billing just to get in the door.  Also try the magazines in the back of Advance magazine, and some on line jobs.  Keep your chin up! Best of luck!! 
Sue


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 2, 2010)

Believe it or not, one of my most successful coders attended a coding/billing career school, and started out at this facility in the dietary department...delivering meals to patients.  Because she had her 'foot in the door', so to speak, she was privy to internal job postings that never make it to the public.  She started her coding career as a data entry person, and worked her way up to specialty coder.  She now codes Emergency room visits on the facility side, and earns $35000+, makes her own hours, and enjoys the full benefits that our facility offers.  All because she wasn't too uppity to take a position in the kitchen, and she kept her focus.   

Don't discount any job in the healthcare world, no matter now unrelated to coding it might appear.  Sometimes being on the inside, even if you're not coding right away,  is a step in the right direction.  

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

I have to agree with the others.  I got my job working the nite shift at the hospital s a unit manager.  I worked my way up from there, yes I had to work weekends and holidays but it was all worth it.  I notice that our local hospital have open positions all the time for unit managers (although some call it a different title) And the qualification is a high schoold education.  A lot of people do not look at these because they are shift work and do involve weekends but it is a great foot in the door!


----------

